# A little golf course action...



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Poor golf course is getting worked over by some big hogs... big tracks and deep rooting. Caught a good one a week ago and another big boy last night.


----------



## gbollom (Apr 16, 2012)

Geez they shredded that stuff up. Some new mud bunkers


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Them are some bigass pigs. Y'all trap all of them or able to get some spotlight or thermal time in?


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

No... bayed and caught with dogs.


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Kick ***.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Good job fellas


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## 30 stones (Oct 5, 2015)

If you donâ€™t mind what golf course is that. Poor superintendent


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Man thats Free areation..what a HOG


----------



## just plain bill (Jul 8, 2009)

Brutal. Shoot 'em.


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

Some dang good cutters ,,,,, my buddy is waiting on his dogs to heal up after the last one he caught lol

Couldn't get the catch dog there fast enuff,,,,bay dogs finally tried to catch,,,,,didn't go so well lol

Carry on


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

Man those are bulldozers.


----------



## ibtbone (Oct 7, 2013)

Where is this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks y'all... I'm sure they don't want their name thrown out there.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

DEERHUNTER280 said:


> Thanks y'all... I'm sure they don't want their name thrown out there.


I don't blame you there, but I thought golf courses usually had the money to prevent this. I read and thought it may be true that with the proper insecticides to prevent grubs and other living things that the hogs are after stops this. The insecticide may be too costly to use on every farm and ranch, but golf courses?


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

These hogs are after the nut grass roots... they got flooded during Harvey and are shut down for several months.

I've hunted a lot of golf courses all around Houston the past 20 years.... hogs love them at certain times of the year.


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Kingwood, Redstone, Red Wolf, Black Horse, Newport, Wood Forest, Cypresswood are some that I've hunted for or have known people that hunted/trapped on over the years... it's not a maintenance issue. They've battled hog problems as long as I can remember.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

DEERHUNTER280 said:


> These hogs are after the nut grass roots... they got flooded during Harvey and are shut down for several months.
> 
> I've hunted a lot of golf courses all around Houston the past 20 years.... hogs love them at certain times of the year.


If I know what nut grass is (reminds me a little of monkey grass), then yes that is a problem. I am not sure there is a way to kill nut grass without sterilizing the soil for years, it is tough stuff.


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes sir, it has a nut on the roots about the size of an acorn... hogs love them.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

You could make a nice wedge outta those cutters.


----------



## grittydog (Jan 16, 2008)

That would be a big surprise to meet up with one of those at the 9 hole....


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

grittydog said:


> That would be a big surprise to meet up with one of those at the 9 hole....


Yep AND a 9 iron ain't gonna help


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Judge Smales would be very upset with Carl ....


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

If you train those dogs yourself, you did a darn good job. Those are some big old hogs and they made a big mess. You certainly earned your money and their money was well spent. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> If you train those dogs yourself, you did a darn good job. Those are some big old hogs and they made a big mess. You certainly earned your money and their money was well spent. Thanks for sharing.


Thanks... I breed, raise and train my own dogs. Some people like to play golf... I like to catch hogs haha.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

Does your dogs bark when they strike? Years back you could bay several hogs, today seems when the pigs hear a dog the running starts and might bay 1. Got after a boar one day, finally caught dogs before they crossed hiway 3 miles from where it started with NO hog


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

No sir, mine only bark when they are looking at one. If it breaks and runs they'll bark, but once the hog pulls ahead of them they'll shut up. But yes, I've ran hogs for many hours and many miles haha.


----------



## Drifter (May 23, 2004)

Monsters.....good job !!!

Drifter


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

Is that Marcus Cantrell in the first pic?


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Drifter... that's me in the first pic Robowader.


----------



## EIGHTSKATE (Feb 19, 2016)

I bet those big hogs just lay up in the rough in the daylight while those pasture pool players walk right by them.


----------



## 2Ws (Jun 28, 2016)

DEERHUNTER280 said:


> No sir, mine only bark when they are looking at one. If it breaks and runs they'll bark, but once the hog pulls ahead of them they'll shut up. But yes, I've ran hogs for many hours and many miles haha.


 I have shot 2 WFO on a known crossing with hounds burning their ***** up. Brought back old memories when my dad had deer dogs. When deer dogs were outlawed I knew a cpl of guys who started using Labs because they wouldn't bark. They finally got caught


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

2W's... I would have loved to hunt deer with hounds. I never shoot over my dogs, always bay and catch. We did a high fence clean out several years back. Caught most of the hogs but a handful was left that ran like deer. Brought our shotguns loaded with buckshot the last two hunts in there. I got a pattern on how the hogs were running on my Garmin tracking system. We set up on their crossings and shot them in front of the dogs... that was fun.


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

2Ws said:


> I have shot 2 WFO on a known crossing with hounds burning their ***** up. Brought back old memories when my dad had deer dogs. *When deer dogs were outlawed I knew a cpl of guys* who started using Labs because they wouldn't bark. They finally got caught


I knew a couple of guys who just didn't read the handbook until a few years after the law changed LOL

Carry on


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

Another good boar off the course last night...


----------



## TwoKewl'er (Oct 10, 2017)

Dang sure is .....nice knife also

Who's running in an grabbing the hind feet and who's using the knife?

Gratz


----------



## DEERHUNTER280 (Jul 8, 2006)

The young blonde fella grabbed this one... and the big Hawaiian stuck him. They beat my old butt to the hog every time haha.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

DEERHUNTER280 said:


> The young blonde fella grabbed this one... and the big Hawaiian stuck him. They beat my old butt to the hog every time haha.


Not sure I could have physically ever done that, but bet it is adrenaline charged!


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bruisers. Looks like my yard after one night. Kill em all.


----------

